# Helllo :)



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi all, I havent been online for a long while.... hope all is well!

I have some questions for anyone really, Cairo people or Alex people! 

I went to Khan El-Khalil some weeks back (and yes I went into Tahrir Square D) and I got myself a lovely pendent in my name, in Arabic, in the Calligraphy style. Now, I want to make this into a logo to use in the future for business. I have managed to draw out this design on a piece of paper and now I want to get it so that I can use it on the computer, for letterheads etc and the like.

1. Anyone know where I can do this in Alex, or even Cairo?

I am also look for a cheap place in either Cairo or Alex, to buy some "high-end luxury" fabric. I am not looking for the usual fabrib, with the ghastly bright prints on it - more like silk/organza etc. 

2. Does anyone know a good place/souq/shop where I can get my hands on this? I am looking for a place, which is reliable and I can return to get the same fabric again and again!

Hope someone can guide! Thank you  :clap2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

ArabianNights said:


> Hi all, I havent been online for a long while.... hope all is well!
> 
> I have some questions for anyone really, Cairo people or Alex people!
> 
> ...




Hi and nice to see you back

Material.. there is a lovely shop in Zamalek right opposite 5 Bells.. if you want high end luxury you are going to have to pay for it.
Material area in Cairo is just before you reach the World Trade Centre and they make curtains etc up to spec. 

Maiden


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

ArabianNights said:


> Hi all, I havent been online for a long while.... hope all is well!
> 
> I have some questions for anyone really, Cairo people or Alex people!
> 
> ...


re the logo. If it's already on a piece of paper you can just scan it to your computer and then use "insert" to put on any document. That's if it's for your own use of course. Otherwise I guess you'll need a graphic designer to help you.


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

In Alex's there's an area called Manshaya and in this area is where you would find all the like 'crafty' shops. Including lots of fabric shops. This area is just passed the El Raml (sp?) area going west (facing sea). Now the problem is in this area there's a part that between a few streets to us it known something like 'womens alley' in English, Arabic I do not know and doubt a local there would know the English version either. It's a narrow ally! But filled with a lot of shops and crowded. It hard to describe exactly where it is! 

I always got lost in it but never minded lol.. As Alex's easy in the sense of if you get a little lost just head for the sea! It's like a maze in this 'womens alley'. So if you go down there and you find a shop you like ensure you get their business card!

Also in Manshaya in the street where they seam to sell a lot of Gold there's quite a few more fabric shops there too.

That district is very popular for girls who are getting married and then doing up their homes, dress making etc etc. I use to go down there often to buy fabric for my ex-mum in law to make me clothes as I could never buy what I like and in fact all I ever did buy fell apart except what she made me! I'm very unique back here in London now! lol

But back on topic if you do go down there please take someone with you, Egyptian if you can! 1 very few speak English down there and 2 you really need someone to haggle your corner. It don't matter if you know Arabic or not they smell foreign a mile off. Having said that you will get some very good bargains! Only additional advice if you go is to take some drink with you and carry your belongings on you.. don't take a handbag. Because that ally a little on the tight side!

Addition: In reguard to the letterhead/graphic thing you might find your answers in Deeb Mall 2 floors below cinema. It's a computer etc mall and most there DO speak English and I have to say in that mall I have never been conned! It's in Roushdy. You might even find a fabric place there to actually. Coffee shop on floor above is very nice too btw!


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

Also about the graphic/letterhead thing you might find an answer in Deeb Mall in Roushdy. 2 Floors below the cinema there's a floor dedicated to pc stuff and so on etc. Most there DO speak English and I can't ever recall a time being ripped off in that mall entirely. It's a small mall and more localise shops it isn't like the over the top malls!


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

SHendra said:


> Also about the graphic/letterhead thing you might find an answer in Deeb Mall in Roushdy. 2 Floors below the cinema there's a floor dedicated to pc stuff and so on etc. Most there DO speak English and I can't ever recall a time being ripped off in that mall entirely. It's a small mall and more localise shops it isn't like the over the top malls!


For the graphics p.m. me your design and I,ll rework it with word just tell me how large (max 72 point) and what colour.If you want to use it for a web page I'll send you the html code. By the way it's free as its my hobby.


----------



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

SHendra said:


> In Alex's there's an area called Manshaya and in this area is where you would find all the like 'crafty' shops. Including lots of fabric shops. This area is just passed the El Raml (sp?) area going west (facing sea). Now the problem is in this area there's a part that between a few streets to us it known something like 'womens alley' in English, Arabic I do not know and doubt a local there would know the English version either. It's a narrow ally! But filled with a lot of shops and crowded. It hard to describe exactly where it is!
> 
> 
> The little area of alleys is called ZAN'ET EL SETTAT in Arabic and like you rightly said it is translated in English as women's little alley's.
> Been many times and it's amazing how much stuff is packed into the tiny tiny shops, always take my husband because its so easy to get lost but worth a visit.


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

marimar said:


> The little area of alleys is called ZAN'ET EL SETTAT in Arabic and like you rightly said it is translated in English as women's little alley's.
> Been many times and it's amazing how much stuff is packed into the tiny tiny shops, always take my husband because its so easy to get lost but worth a visit.


I love that part of the city. Not a place for those who don't like to feel trapped in confined places or like to sit down often (nowhere to do so!) while shopping. Hense why I say to take a drink/bottle of water. And as we both say another person too!! lol


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi and nice to see you back
> 
> Material.. there is a lovely shop in Zamalek right opposite 5 Bells.. if you want high end luxury you are going to have to pay for it.
> Material area in Cairo is just before you reach the World Trade Centre and they make curtains etc up to spec.
> ...


Thanks, Maiden 

Do you think the hhigh end type fabrics, such as silk and organza would be cheaper here then back in London? Back home in London, I used to get either in Southall or Shepherds Bush organza type fabric for around 3.99 a yard. I am looking mainly for dress making fabric, rather then for curtains, so I guess I could still find that in the Caior material area, right? :tongue1:


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

SHendra said:


> In Alex's there's an area called Manshaya and in this area is where you would find all the like 'crafty' shops. Including lots of fabric shops. This area is just passed the El Raml (sp?) area going west (facing sea). Now the problem is in this area there's a part that between a few streets to us it known something like 'womens alley' in English, Arabic I do not know and doubt a local there would know the English version either. It's a narrow ally! But filled with a lot of shops and crowded. It hard to describe exactly where it is!
> 
> I always got lost in it but never minded lol.. As Alex's easy in the sense of if you get a little lost just head for the sea! It's like a maze in this 'womens alley'. So if you go down there and you find a shop you like ensure you get their business card!
> 
> ...



Hello, sweetie! Hope your well! I really love your posts, full of such enthusiasm! 

Yeah I know Mansheya, and I went there a few times, but not 'properly', as it was quite hard to find the 'right bit', so I gave up in the end! But I just got back there, after reading your post and I managed to find this Zen'at al sittaat place and, boy! Its great! I love it! Last time I went there, I went on that road full of gold shops, looking for zen'at al sittaat, but I couldnt find it, and today, i realised it was kinda parrallel to it  Ill certainly be going back there again, especially since my local microbus terminates there  oh how I love those microbuses  20p a pop 

Thanks so much, honey!


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

SHendra said:


> I love that part of the city. Not a place for those who don't like to feel trapped in confined places or like to sit down often (nowhere to do so!) while shopping. Hense why I say to take a drink/bottle of water. And as we both say another person too!! lol


I love that part of town too... it still has its ye olde Alexandria flair to it, and the architecture of the buildings seems to be from those thriving bygone years and they seem to hold so much history. I was walking down there tonight and I could practically see the dear olde ladies of the 70's and 80's all dressed up and chic, ready to go out for a night out, in a very bygone European Alexandria.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

hhaddad said:


> For the graphics p.m. me your design and I,ll rework it with word just tell me how large (max 72 point) and what colour.If you want to use it for a web page I'll send you the html code. By the way it's free as its my hobby.


Oh that so sweet of you! Are you sure? I dont feel right not paying something for it, especially since I want to use the logo in the future for business purposes. I actually have 2 logos, I want to use only one of them, not too sure which one. Maybe you could help me choose!


----------



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

SHendra said:


> I love that part of the city. Not a place for those who don't like to feel trapped in confined places or like to sit down often (nowhere to do so!) while shopping. Hense why I say to take a drink/bottle of water. And as we both say another person too!! lol


That's the thing I love about Alexandria....you can find so many things that you don't find in the uk any more.....all the haberdashery....it's excellent for making my home furnishings and clothes, lovely materials, cottons and buttons galore....i'm in sewing heaven!!!


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

ArabianNights said:


> I love that part of town too... it still has its ye olde Alexandria flair to it, and the architecture of the buildings seems to be from those thriving bygone years and they seem to hold so much history. I was walking down there tonight and I could practically see the dear olde ladies of the 70's and 80's all dressed up and chic, ready to go out for a night out, in a very bygone European Alexandria.


Yes it what I use to enjoy down there too. That's the 'old city' end, the original Alex's if you like. That's is where all the historical bits are right from the castle which under around there was the lighthouse etc right up to around Roushdy where you've the Roman graves. Then past Roushdy is where you start to come into the newer Alex's where the streets/roads get longer and so on. Bit like the 45th Street up near your end of Alex's.. that goes on forever! lol

If you were to go stand by the Roman Theater at the back of El Raml area your see where they are still digging and the different 'layer's they've uncovered. That end has cities underneath Alex's! Several all on top of each other! They couldn't dig further due to all the residential buildings above it. Around Mansheya the old end you've got the Greek influences as well as from our own country to in the buildings. Even the feel of the Greek in some areas. The part around the pillar and the Catatombs have a weird 'eerie' feel to it too. Nothing is flat! You can tell how they've plonked buildings on top of old just by walking/driving about. 

It's funny in a way really with the chaotic way that end of the city been built that it's actually very organised! with a different street/road for different type of things! Nothing is messed up! .. If you want a new wheel well you just go to the 'car' street' IF you want new shoes you go to the 'shoe' street' and so on.


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

marimar said:


> That's the thing I love about Alexandria....you can find so many things that you don't find in the uk any more.....all the haberdashery....it's excellent for making my home furnishings and clothes, lovely materials, cottons and buttons galore....i'm in sewing heaven!!!


That area always made me wish I could sew/knit/craft! It one of the few places where your find all the classes mixing together to get what they want to make. I got all my soft furnishings from down there from the bedding right to the fabric to make my curtains and so on. 

Sadly had to leave most behind. My curtains were heavy and of costed me more weight wise to bring back to the UK than it was to have them made. It's a shame.

Womens Alley use to make me laugh.. for such a small part you could have a different phone cover/purse/bag/hair band/perfume each day of the year! Oh and underwear shops that would make you blink right next to the head scarf shops!


----------

